# Looking for some baseball pen blanks



## BillyBoy63 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello Everyone  in need some help.
I'm looking for some baseball team blanks or can someone point me in the right 
direction to find some cubs & cardinals blanks
Thanks
BillyBoy63


----------



## Gregf (Jun 3, 2019)

Stadiumpenblanks.com has blanks from seats from Wrigley Field and others.


----------



## Texas Taco (Jun 3, 2019)

You beat me to it.


----------



## BillyBoy63 (Jun 4, 2019)

Yes I know about those  I guess I is my fault I didn't mention  I'm looking  for clear blanks with the bird and the cub emblem 
in side of it


----------



## Texas Taco (Jun 4, 2019)

If you find them, post a link.


----------



## Oilenroc (Apr 23, 2021)

Go to woodturningz.com I saw there are different pen clips there.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 23, 2021)

BillyBoy63 said:


> Yes I know about those  I guess I is my fault I didn't mention  I'm looking  for clear blanks with the bird and the cub emblem
> in side of it


Some people print their own decals and add them onto their pens and then add a finish or cast it.

That said, be careful. If you do find some legitimate ones, they probably will be high. It is illegal to make them for sale without a license from the respective organizations. You can print/make your own for your own use but not for sale. Sports and other Organizations have people doing searches for items with their logo for unauthorized sale and when they find them, they have gone after them.

This forum (and Jeff has mentioned a few times) does not condone illegal usage.


----------

